# Verschenke Bonuscode zu Gods & Glory



## Bundesgerd (17. September 2019)

Beim Besuch des Wargaming-Standes auf der gamescom gabs unter anderem einen sogenannten Goodie-Bag (grosse Tüte mit T-Shirt, Poster, Code für WoWS) und einen Code für Gods & Glory von Wargaming.net.

Ich habe keine Verwendung, aber wer Interesse hat, bitte per PN melden.

 

[attachment=14255:IMG_0600.JPG]

 

[attachment=14256:IMG_0601.JPG]


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2019)




----------

